# Jun Fan Wooden Dummy sets



## Jimi

How many of you work the Mook Jong (Wooden Dummy) and use the Jun Fan Wooden Dummy sets 1 thru 10? Anyone like or dislike it? Please discuss.


----------



## simplicity

Jimi said:


> How many of you work the Mook Jong (Wooden Dummy) and use the Jun Fan Wooden Dummy sets 1 thru 10? Anyone like or dislike it? Please discuss.


 

Ok...I'll discuss "IT"...


When you say Jun Fan are you meaning Bruce Lee? Why I asked is Bruce Lee didn't have a set way on the JKD wooden dummy... It was Dan I. that came up with what I think you' re talking about...


Now as far as myself... I personally don't DO a set way..... But I can say that I beat the **** out of my wooden dummy... It doesn't yell in pain or get bloody up and sue's ya..... It can be one piece of the pie in your training, but not no means to an end... Aliveness is aliveness... ya know!


Keep "IT" Real,
Sifu John McNabney


----------



## Jimi

So do you think that what Dan teaches on the dummy is far removed from what Bruce worked on the Dummy? I also get "IT" but I don't throw "IT" around. Thanks John, uh SIR.


----------



## Jimi

Would you think that I should use the term JKD wooden dummy sets? Since Bruce had no set way


----------



## joeygil

From my understanding of it, the "Jun Fan" dummy set is basically a modified standard Wing Chun 108 Mook Jong set.  

I know about 8 of 10 sets pretty well.  It's very "Wing-Chuny" - lots of boang saus, "natural stance," poi-pai, etc.

It's great for learning the WC trapping structures.

The "Jeet Kune Do" dummy set conforms much more to the Jun Fan type movements - bai-jong stance, double pak-sau, lot of biu jees, chop choui / qua choui and such.  I understand that was put together by Sifu Dan Inosanto.  I like the feel of that one much better, but I don't know it very well.


----------



## Jimi

I agree that the JKD dummy sets are very Wing Chun like, And I do like it. I also agree with Simplicity about working the Dummy hard using a "Free Form" approach. Keeps me from getting locked into the sets. I think there is nothing wrong with working the JKD sets on the Dummy, as long as you (NOT YOU!- just an expression) don't take it completely as the word of God. LOL. Thanks for the responses. I love the Bong Sao work and other skills that force me to stick to the Dummy. I just like it PEACE JIMI


----------



## joeygil

Jimi said:


> I agree that the JKD dummy sets are very Wing Chun like, And I do like it. I also agree with Simplicity about working the Dummy hard using a "Free Form" approach. Keeps me from getting locked into the sets. I think there is nothing wrong with working the JKD sets on the Dummy, as long as you (NOT YOU!- just an expression) don't take it completely as the word of God. LOL. Thanks for the responses. I love the Bong Sao work and other skills that force me to stick to the Dummy. I just like it PEACE JIMI


 

Just to clarify, there are two dummy sets often taught at JKD schools.

There's the "Jun Fan Dummy Set" - which is the Wing Chun based set.

Then there's the "Jeet Kune Do Dummy Set" - which originated as a set of drills made by Sijo Bruce Lee, and put into a more formal set by Sifu Dan Inosanto (OK'd somewhat reluctantly by Sijo Bruce Lee).  At least that's what Sifu Dan told me yesterday when I asked him about it.  These movements are what many would call Original JKD, and are far less Wing Chunny than the "Jun Fan Dummy Set."


----------



## Jimi

The set I train starts with an entry Bil Gee (SP?) and pendulum O'ou tek. The rest is very similar to the Ip Man form minus a few extra strikes not found in what I train. Very Wing Chunny again. Is this the Jun Fan Sets or the JKD sets? I was under the impression that the set I have been taught are the Jun Fan sets, am I misinformed joeygil? Maybe I got confused by the wrong set name for what I am training.


----------



## joeygil

Jimi said:


> The set I train starts with an entry Bil Gee (SP?) and pendulum O'ou tek. The rest is very similar to the Ip Man form minus a few extra strikes not found in what I train. Very Wing Chunny again. Is this the Jun Fan Sets or the JKD sets? I was under the impression that the set I have been taught are the Jun Fan sets, am I misinformed joeygil? Maybe I got confused by the wrong set name for what I am training.


 
If it's the same (practically) as the Ip Man set (in that book with his son), then that's the Jun Fan set.

The JKD set is pretty different.  It has double pak-sau, ping-chou'i -> qua chou'i, head-butts and knees, etc.


Apparently Sijo Bruce Lee was a bit uncomfortable putting all those drills into such a formalized sequence, but Sifu Dan was doing the actual teaching and found it the better way to teach a class.  You must remember that Sijo Bruce Lee preferred to teach one on one.


----------



## Jimi

Thanks man! I thought for sure what I was training was the Jun Fan sets. Just wanted to check my sanity. LOL. Thanks again. Its cool that you are able to speak with Dan on a (I guess) frequent enough basis. I am jealous.


----------



## joeygil

This is a CC of a message to Jimi, for the sake of anybody else who might be interested.  Oh, and I consider myself pretty lucky that I live 5 minutes away from the Inosanto Academy.

Sorry for the late reply. I haven't been on this site in a while.

Anyway. Just to clarify, you are doing the "Jun Fan Dummy Set." It's based on the Wing Chun set.

The "Jeet Kune Do Dummy Set" starts off with a kau sau and side step to the left, followed by a left pak sau + right chun chou'i (outside pak da). Followed by a right side step with l'oy wan pak biu jee (right inside pak sau + left biu jee), then a mirror image left inside pak sau + left biu jee, side step to the right with right pak sau + left outside chun chou'i.

So it sounds like you're definately doing the "Jun Fan Dummy Set"


----------



## Jimi

Thanks Joeygil. That's a help. You lucky dog PEACE JIMI


----------



## suicide

i use a wooden dummy but just freestyle on it


----------



## capoeira39

Is it possible for one of you to post the JKD forms online. The 10 original, classical wing chun ones are easy to find, but the JKD by Danny Inosanto are impossible to find. I would truly be grateful


Simon


----------



## JohnMarkPainter

Ron Balicki has them on his DVD's

jmp


----------



## Thunder Foot

One thing that has more recently been a question about the Jun Fan and the JKD sets is the power. I also used to  "bang" on the dummy, but after learning the Wing Chun forms, it appears to me that its more important to smoothly transition? Not that I never did, but doing the Ip Man version has made me re-evaluate how I move around the dummy. 
Not sure what to make of it. Anybody experience something similar?


----------



## angelariz

Structure checks, proper alignment, and other things can be played with on the Muk.
I love playing with the dummies. i could not afford one so i built a few.
The curriculum I use is the Beyond JKD Jun Fan Dummy Sets.
i have been dropping the pauses in the sets and have instead been going through the whole 108 movements following Samuel Kwoks way of doing it lately.


----------

